# Arkham Dispatch playing at South London's Canada Day Celebrations!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

Arkham Dispatch is playing at White Oaks Park from 8:30pm-10:00pm before the fireworks this Sunday! It's a family event, so those of you with kids or teens should come on down! There's plenty of great entertainment going on throughout the day, and it's all *free*.

We'll be performing a mix of covers and original material - a little something for everyone!

Get more info here:
www.southlondoncanadaday.com

A video to whet your whistle!

Arkham Dispatch - Left For Dead - YouTube


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

James Reaney from the London Free Press had some nice things to say about our Canada Day preperations:

London celebrating July 1st with style | James Reaney | Columnists | Entertainment | London Free Press


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Going to be a hot one Budda


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going sleeveless I think . Hopefully it cools down a bit by 8:30! I sweat enough as it is!


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

And what amp are you using?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A lovely Peavey 6534+ from Walter's, as per this thread: http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-m...od-reason-support-your-local-music-store.html


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a fiun time. My band turned down a gig for Canada day. We'd played the same event for 3 years running and it was getting kinda old. The family and I will be at the Mt.Brydges festivities this year. 

On another note - I heard you guys mentioned on "the Indie" show Tuesday night on my way to work. Didn't get a chance to hear the tune though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hi James,

They played "Fight" off our Battle of Barrington album - you can check it out for free on our site in sig


----------

